
Ask HN: What's your plan for 2017? - cynosurelabs
What is your plan for the new year 2017?
======
mindcrime
Part 1 - launch [https://www.neuralobjects.com](https://www.neuralobjects.com)
\- we're getting close to being able to launch at least a closed beta, but
still a lot of work to do.

Part 2 - (re)-launch many of the existing Fogbeam Labs products under a SaaS
model. We'll still do "on prem" if somebody calls wanting it, but going SaaS
is definitely first priority.

Part 3 - add some more new products to the catalog. Not much I can (or want
to) say about that now, but I think we're going to be able to do some cool
stuff.

And, as a corollary to all, and ultimately the most important goal - get some
paying customers! 2017 is the year we get serious about sales.

(Aside: we were there around the end of 2014, and then I had a heart attack.
That kinda derailed everything, cost me most of 2015 from working on business
stuff, and just generally killed any momentum we had back then.)

------
pigpen34
\- Continue to develop and promote
[https://www.cronalarm.com](https://www.cronalarm.com). Looking to at least
double my current client base.

\- Continue to improve my JS skills (Node, React). Find my dream job as a JS
engineer.

\- Lose 15 pounds.

\- Be a better parent.

\- Stop wasting time.

------
landsat365
Make and share more content in 2017. The plan already in motion is to post a
beautiful satellite image wallpaper every day at
[http://landsat365.org](http://landsat365.org). These are optimized for the
2880x1800 MacBook Pro Retina screens.

This is the first time I have had a webserver to admin as I please, so I am
learning more unix sysadmin skills and more about web tech. My background is
in the Earth Sciences but I am looking to beef up my internet knowledge
outside of computer science and data processing.

------
silvaben
1\. Learn content marketing & growth hacking.

2\. Grow Metriculator -
[https://www.metriculator.com](https://www.metriculator.com) to at least $1000
MRR.

3\. Improve my understanding of Functional programming, Elixir & Phoenix in
order to contribute to Metriculator's backend development as well.

4\. Start meditating (at least 5 minutes per day).

------
richerlariviere
I want something very simple: being able to manage my time in a way that allow
me to have a balanced life. Too often I over-did something (programming,
drones, etc) without considering my physic/mental health. So this year will be
all about small changes, small improvements.

------
DrNuke
Reconnecting with the UK for prospective gigs, remotely or in London. Spent
five great years there as an EU national and Leave has been a shock, but life
goes on.

------
sheraz
Automation of the little things. Shortcuts.

I've started using hammerspoon on the desktop to shortcut things like window
resizing and arrangement has reduced cognitive load.

And on the command line im starting to alias a lot of common commands.

Docker for many things command line. No more losing time to library dependency
hell.

Git precommit hooks to run code linters on my files.

Most importantly push myself to make the behavior change to remember this
stuff.

------
krrishd
\- Make my goals/actions towards my vision for myself more structured + keep
myself periodically accountable for them

\- Learn Go, improve my JavaScript skills, become better at "engineering"

\- Make sure 2018 has a baseline of opportunities for me to grow with

\- Start reading more long-form content (recommendations welcome)

\- Start consistently taking on client work as a freelancer again

\- Write more

------
sudshekhar
Carried over from last year:

\- Finish lisp and react (by implementing deployable programs in both).

\- Get a part time freelance/remote gig to support me during this phase.

Primary Objective this year:

Develop my business intuition and common sense i.e. improve my meta-thinking.
I plan to read a lot of books (50 is the ambitious target), write more and get
feedback.

Also, get a freelance gig to fund all the above.

------
archit2u
\- Read some books, like The Gene. \- Improve my soft skills. \- Work on some
idea.

------
stevekemp
My main goal for the next few weeks/months is to play with Arduino hardware,
and see if I can do interesting things.

In addition to that I need to learn to be a good parent. I expect that will be
much harder, but also more rewarding.

------
ansek
1\. Make immigration real for my family and move to Finland or Canada for a
better life.

2\. Improve my English and try to make it my first language.

3\. Get uncomfortable by starting to surround myself with people who are way
smarter than me.

~~~
cynosurelabs
On the part of improving your language, try Benny Lewis's advice at
FluentIn3Months. Use services like Duolingo and FluentU. I've tried it. Trust
me, it helps a lot.

~~~
ansek
Thanks, very helpful! Didn't know about FluentU.

------
hanniabu
Hopefully finally learn how to make a SAAS. I'm going to be using Django, but
I'm a newb to backend since all my experience is in old school frontend (no
fancy JS frameworks, SASS, grunt, etc)

------
akulbe
2016 was a _fantastic_ year for me.

My plan for 2017 is simple... do even better than I did in 2016.

Consistent _small_ improvements are the name of the game. Read up on it...
James Altucher and Seth Godin talk about it.

------
borge
Finishing _something_ , I have so many scrapped projects it's embarrassing

------
taf2
kick ass and chew bubble gum... i just never have any bubble gum.

[edit] for real why wouldn't this be a valid plan?

------
waterphone
I don't have one.

~~~
darkdante
If you don't have an idea, you can work to improve what you did last year.

------
cynosurelabs
In 2017, I plan to start a new blog(Don't have a name yet) and make more of my
code open source.

------
dragonlord
I am planning to start my own startup & leave my current job as a computer
scientist.

~~~
darkdante
You can read Cal Newport's books like Deep Work. You can even subscribe to his
blog. It helped me a lot to grow my business.

------
richardfrenzy
I will work on my programming.

